# Custom Beanflip Ocularis



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Checkout my new pride and joy. A custom Beanflip Ocularis made by Nathan of SimpleShot. While at the Swamp Stomp Nathan let me check it out only 3/4's finished. Even though it is a right hand hold only, I shot it upsidedown all weekend in my left hand. I instantly fell in love with it and he had to pry it away from me. Being an awesome friend he gave me a birch Beanflip to hold me over till it was finished. With perfect timing I was able to buy it right before tournament season. Incidentally the matching knife was scaled by Tim (Toolman) and was a gift from Angelos (SmilingFury).


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Sweet man


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Holy smokes dude! That thing is a crown jewel!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Wow !!! is beautiful


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutely awesome set, even better the personal tie back to 3 great guys!!! Hope to see it in person this coming weekend!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ridiculously cool!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

My goodness that is a good looking Beanflip!

Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh yeah... too sweet to handle! The Beanflip design is awesome as it is, but this custom! I have the plain version, just imagine how well this custom fitted shoots to you! :wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome looking slingshot!!! Nathan is a great guy


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Sweet shooter & knife combo....Thank you for sharing my friend...OM*


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Isn't it just a wonderful feeling when a slingshot, gun or tool just feels right when you first pick it up or use it for the first time.

Thanks for sharing.

GP


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

love it!!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks fantastic! I purchased an aluminum Bean Flip Ocularis and it's the favorite of my four Ocularis's.

I just finished a home made G10 aluminum core Ocularis and want to tackle another home made in Bean Flip design. I don't think it's going to be anywhere as nice as this one.


----------

